# Task tracking for the VERY busy folks out there - recommendations?



## drmike (Dec 29, 2014)

As the new year steps closer, it's a goal of mine to implement some software to help me track overdue tasks, new tasks, just tasks in general.

I have a mass of companies I interact with and have tasks related to, so looking for a software that is flexible in that way.

I do like web based apps typically (not fond of apps on tablets, phones, etc.) - as input means blows chunks.  Want to see a device like that broken, ask me to type something on it with on screen auto correcting popup tech tard keyboard rubbish.

What are folks using - yeah throw apps and desktop stuff in here still 

Anyone sitting on my much needed solution?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 29, 2014)

We started using Bitrix recently (cloud-hosted is free for under 12 users per 'company'), and have been pretty damn satisfied with it.  Good for organization, task tracking/assignment, scheduling, you name it.


----------



## aggressivenetworks (Dec 29, 2014)

Good ole dry ease board and google calander app synced to all devices for reminders. Mix of technology and manual preparation learned from 24 years in the navy.


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 29, 2014)

I love Any.Do for my to-do lists.


----------



## DomainBop (Dec 29, 2014)

OpenProject is great*

_*caveat: Ruby on Rails, and if you think you're going to run it on a 256MB VPS...ha, ha_

_memory usage of a Xen VPS that only runs OpenProject:_


```
free -m
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
Mem:          2002       1925         77          0        462        594
-/+ buffers/cache:        868       1134
Swap:         1087          0       1087
```


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Toodledo.

It's web-based and there are also iOS/Android apps.  You can email stuff to it as well, they have a full API, etc.

The interface is not the prettiest, but it supports everything - contexts, due dates, start dates in the future, stars, folders, priority, status, tags, subtasks, custom searches, etc.  I suppose part of it is picking out what you want to use and what you don't.  I'm in it all day long - and I often tap the icon on my phone, type a quick note, and Add Task.

I'm big on capture everything, scan/sort the inbox multiple times a day, as time permits go through the folders to see what's hot, with some overall markers for urgent/due dates/etc.


----------



## RTGHM (Dec 29, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> We started using Bitrix recently (cloud-hosted is free for under 12 users per 'company'), and have been pretty damn satisfied with it.  Good for organization, task tracking/assignment, scheduling, you name it.


Damn, I signed up on Bitrix just to give it a whirl since I never heard about it before, and wow, it's actually really good.


----------



## Leyton (Dec 29, 2014)

We still make heavy use of Trello, and find it fits our needs fairly well.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 29, 2014)

Google Keep + Google Calendar. Free and easy, except NSA knows everything.

I use Google Keep to remind me for certain events, as a to-do task list thingy and as a note.

I use Google Calendar for major events and for reminding me of people's birth dates.


----------



## splitice (Dec 30, 2014)

Whiteboard for immediate (week) tasks.
Notes and longer term / later tasks into a Notepad++ document.


----------



## Francisco (Dec 30, 2014)

I tried to do the whiteboard way but I never used it very much.

Bitrix has been really polished so far. It works great when getting the whole team involved in discussions, especially since we have people working different shifts. It's a great way to pass notes back/forth on tasks, etc.

Francisco


----------



## raindog308 (Dec 30, 2014)

Francisco said:


> It's a great way to pass notes back/forth on tasks, etc.


"Fran broke it."

"Waiting for Fran to fix it."

"It's Fran'd up."

"This is a long-range, deep backburner task, so we can wait to ask Aldryic when he's sober."


----------



## SaadIsmail (Jan 15, 2015)

Google Keep for personal stuffs & Trello for company makes a good sense


----------



## Francisco (Jan 15, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> "Fran broke it."
> 
> "Waiting for Fran to fix it."
> 
> ...


You know, there's ~15 tasks in bitrix related to the anycast overhaul and that's quite literally how half them went.

Fran


----------



## willie (Jan 15, 2015)

http://orgmode.org


----------

